# Field Training Question of the Week - Spring Water Work



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Spring is coming and has already arrived in many places. Not so much up here, but soon enough. So as spring starts, many of our dogs haven't been in water for months. Lots of us go through this every year. This can also apply if you haven't field trained for a while and are getting back in the water after a long hiatus. 



The question is, what do you do to get back on track with water work after so long away? What steps do you go through? Do you do anything on land before moving to water? Do you have particular places you go to get started in the spring? How do you make sure your dog is ready for their first events of the season?


I'll start by saying, finding warm water is always an issue for me. I start with shallow water if I can, not swimming water. I try to stay away from mud if I can.


Any thoughts?


----------

